# 2017 RS4 Rumors



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2017-audi-rs4-performance-specs-news-rumors/


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

Bring that sh1t to me Jobu... with a manual.


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

They're ditching both the DSG and manual. Slushbox only. A big step back for Audi. Digraceful really.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

forumname said:


> They're ditching both the DSG and manual. Slushbox only. A big step back for Audi. Digraceful really.



Meh, the RS7 has been getting by w/ the 8-speed auto for two years now.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just missed out on the 2008 RS4 and got a C63 instead which I enjoyed but missed Quattro,surprisingly,being a "lifer" manual fan i did not miss the manual,and in fact would have a good auto or Double Clutch anyday.By chance when looking for a Q3 for my wife found my current TTRS+ [Stage2] which is "night and day" compared to the C63.much more grip and WAAY faster.Family circumstances may cause me to seek a 4 door again so the new RS4/RS5 is very much on my radar.I don't think we will get the RS4 but the RS5 Sportback is a better possibility after the success of the RS7-lovely but too big for my taste.The only sedan we will get will be the RS3 which will be lovely but a bit small,I agree RS4 sedan would be perfect,too bad.Fun waiting though
Mac


----------



## 80mustang (Feb 3, 2016)

nobbyv said:


> Meh, the RS7 has been getting by w/ the 8-speed auto for two years now.


A manual would be nice tho! Hard to beat that.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

forumname said:


> They're ditching both the DSG and manual. Slushbox only. A big step back for Audi. Digraceful really.


I must say, I drive a DSG and a zf8, both with 2.0T engines and the DSG is miles better!


----------

